# Fox attack



## rsneddon10 (Mar 24, 2016)

This morning a fox attacked my flock. One chicken that survived is suffering shock symptoms. Unless she has internal injuries. I've been keeping her warm and and quiet. Ive been able to give her an eye dropper of electrolyte solution once ins while. Is there anything else I can do? This has been a most devastating day as one chicken is missing and one dead.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for your losses. You're doing all you can for your hen for now. Do your best to keep her hydrated. You can also mix water in feed making it a liquidy gruel to give her to help keep up her strength.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry Rsneddon! We just lost 6 grown new layers to a coyotes recently. I had one EE with a huge gash across her back. I kept her separated for several days to treat the wound and help her get past the shock. She pulled through and recently started laying again. Just be consitient with her care and offer lots of TLC, and what you're doing now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of us have suffered attacks like yours and they are never easy to accept. 

Do as dawg suggested but I would also be looking for any external wounds that should be addressed also. 

The one missing hen may be in hiding, it is not unusual to have them show back up within a couple of days.


----------



## rsneddon10 (Mar 24, 2016)

I remain hopeful that the remaining hen is hidden up some where. The injured hen is taking more water/electrolyte solution so maybe she will rally. I don't see anything but where feathers were ripped out and some bruising. No open gashes.

My husband is on the hunt for the fox. We found his den.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I nursed a rooster once after a bobcat attack and he made it. Best thing to do is set out cage traps for fox. Tuna or canned cat food is a good bait. Fox like to make dens in brush and once they get established and find a food source, they keep coming back. If you are familiar with firearms and know how to safely use them, kill each one you catch. Shoot 'em in the head with a .22 and make it quick. Leave one carcass at the border of your property to repel the others. Fox skins are valuable, so you may want to consider skinning a few.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's how we got ours. Be sure a conceal the live trap with brush. We used cedar because it was available.


----------

